# My cat is trying to get a neighbours Guinea pig



## Amienh (Mar 6, 2021)

A neighbour has knocked with concerns that one of our cats keeps scratching at their new Guinea pig cage which is now in their garden. They’ve asked us to do something about it as they are understandably worried the cat will injure or kill one of their pigs if it managed to get it, but other than try to keep my cat inside I am at a loss as to what we the owners of the cat can do to help?
We kept him in over night & let him out in the day as they said their dogs would scare him away but he went straight back there, they have cameras to show.
I’ve said I’ll keep him in for a few days but he is going crazy already, meowing at the back door, he is getting stressed & won’t use the litter tray.

anyone been in this sort of situation & have any tips or advice for either myself the cat owner or the neighbours the guinea pig owners would be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Assuming you live in the UK, your neighbour's guinea pigs should not be out free running on grass at this time of year. It is far too damp and cold.

All guinea pigs ideally should be living inside the home as pigs thrive much better indoors where they are part of the family (with other pigs of course. They should not be kept alone)


Hutches outdoors should be in a shed at this time of year. Pigs cannot survive these temperatures. Cold and damp will kill them before your cat does.

All hutches should be fox proof.


A cat will not be able to get into an ordinary hutch, let alone a fox proof one.

A cat cannot get into a run with a lid. All outdoor runs need lids or birds can pick off the pigs.


I have kept cats and pigs for years with no problem whatsoever. And dogs.

Your neighbour needs to look after the pigs better.

This is not your worry. Your cat wont be interested in her pigs if she secures them. Pigs are prey animals and freeze as their only defense mechanism. Cats arent therefore that interested in them. They just dont move fast enough.




Just noticed they have dogs!!!


The pigs must be in a secure hutch then. I promise you your cat cannot break into a hutch. It is their responsibility to keep the hutch door secure.


Please tell your neighbour to keep the pigs indoors til at least May. The weather will kill them.

Unless you live in a warm country. Then they can live outdoors. Not in the UK in Winter though. May til September outdoors at most.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Amienh 
Good advice from @tabelmabel


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have to disagree with part of the above.I don't know about the ins and outs of keeping Guinea Pigs but if your cat is going into your neighbours garden and harassing the pigs then the onus* is* on you to prevent this from happening.
The only way I can see for you to do this is to cat proof your garden to keep your cat from getting into the garden or keep it indoors.
Does the fact that your neighbour has dogs not concern you that it could end up with your cat being the one in danger .


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cat proof your garden or build a free standing enclosure, it's your duty to be a responsible owner and keep your cats on your property amd not harassing the neighbours pets.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

In this country it’s not a legal requirement to keep cats indoors or confined to their own garden.

The lady with the guinea pigs would be better off making her own garden cat proof as other cats and even foxes will be a danger, not just yours.

However, I would make your own garden cat proof now to make sure no harm comes to your cat and you can’t be blamed if the Guinea pig gets attacked.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It may not be a legal requirement but surely a cat owner has a moral duty not to allow their animals to be a nuisance to others , foxes etc are also a threat I agree but there is no way to control wildlife .
It is far easier to fox proof a garden to keep them out but cats are a different matter altogether , owners need to take their ownership and control a bit more seriously .
As a cat owner myself I'm getting thoroughly piddled off with wandering cats coming into the garden and trying to pick fights with Meeko when he is outside in his run .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Realistically, there will always be free roaming cats in an area.

The only way to ensure your garden is free from roaming cats is to cat proof your own garden.

FWIW our family cats were free roaming and shut in at night. However, if I ever had cats again I would confine them to my own cat proof garden.

I definitely would not put them in an outdoor run in a garden that other cats (or foxes) could get into - must be very stressful for them.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I shouldn't have to cat proof my garden ,it has a 6' wooden fence which keeps everything apart from free roaming cats out . To stop cats coming in I would have to use overhangs into the neighbouring gardens.I don't think that would go down well . None of these neighbours have cats BTW
To be clear he isn't "put in a run" he has free access to the run from the house to come and go as he pleases .
Also as far as foxes are concerned he has no problems with them , there are families of foxes every year in the garden , Meeko spends hours in the summer watching the cubs who occasionally wander over to see what this odd looking creature in the run is but other than that don't pay him any attention .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

buffie said:


> I shouldn't have to cat proof my garden ,it has a 6' wooden fence which keeps everything apart from free roaming cats out . To stop cats coming in I would have to use overhangs into the neighbouring gardens.I don't think that would go down well . None of these neighbours have cats BTW
> To be clear he isn't "put in a run" he has free access to the run from the house to come and go as he pleases .
> Also as far as foxes are concerned he has no problems with them , there are families of foxes every year in the garden , Meeko spends hours in the summer watching the cubs who occasionally wander over to see what this odd looking creature in the run is but other than that don't pay him any attention .


No, you would use overhangs into your own garden to stop other cats coming in.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> No, *you would use overhangs into your own garden* to stop other cats coming in.


You might I wouldn't .
I am fully aware of the method used to cat proof a garden .
.Overhangs stop a cat leaving a garden but have allowed roaming cats to come over into the garden if there are vantage points out with the garden being cat proofed which would totally defeat the purpose .


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Of course the guinea pig owners should be taking better care of their pets, but I would feel awful if one of my animals killed someone else's pet and would do whatever I could to prevent it. 
I would also worry about what else the cat is getting up to while wandering about in other people's gardens and if he could come to harm at the hands of annoyed neighbors. 
Cat proofing the garden seems like a good solution to me.


----------



## Amienh (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks everyone, we are looking into protectorpet putting some fencing round to keep our cat inside our garden. Thanks


----------

